# Nokia 5230 Vs. 5235



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

I was thinking of nuying a phone. I want a large screen (not necessarily a touchscreen), so i selected Nokia 5230 as it has 3G too. But then I saw 5235 which is a newer model. But I could not figure out the difference between the two. Can someone tell me if there are any differences. And is this phone a good buy?


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

5235 comes with unlimied music download subscription from Nokia Ovi Music.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

If that is the only difference, then may be I'll prefer to save a 1000 bucks by buying 5230


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2010)

Rs. 1000 for unlimited music downloads DOES seem very tempting... How is Ovi Music ? Does it offer cool and rare stuff ?


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 10, 2010)

and also, 5235 supports video calling while 5230 doesn't(not until the required firmware updates are released.... 



> *www.mobile-geeks.com/2009/12/11/nokia-announced-5235-for-music-lover/



but you should go with 5230.... great phone.... 

also if you can up your budget by around 9k, get samsung monte.... great phone with wifi, gps, capacitive touch, 3.2 mp cam....



> *onlygizmos.com/og-review-samsung-monte-s5620-capacitive-love/2010/04/


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 10, 2010)

^^Monte lacks a smartphone OS like winmo, symbi or andy.


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Rs. 1000 for unlimited music downloads DOES seem very tempting... How is Ovi Music ? Does it offer cool and rare stuff ?


yes. it is a good store. if i have to pick, I would definitely pick 5235 for unlimited music (as i do buy lot of music outside)

*music.ovi.com/in/en/pc


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 10, 2010)

> ^^Monte lacks a smartphone OS like winmo, symbi or andy.



yup.... this is the only con....


----------



## PraKs (Jun 10, 2010)

Go with 5230

No use paying 1000 Rs extra for music download, You can transfer them from your PC via USB

More all OVI songs have DRM, so you cant transfer to other phones & incase you format then download all again.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah, I don't need any rare stuff (music). Moreover, the unlimited download is for a period of 1 year. And I suppose, if 5235 will support video calling then 5230 will do to with the same firmware. Anyways, video calling without a front camera is useless.
As far as samsung is concerned, I hate the UI so much that I don't dare spend so much on a samsung phone. I have used corby & older samsung phones, I find the UI almost as irritating as Chinese phones. I better stick to the dated look of symbian, at least that keeps the cost down


----------



## PraKs (Jun 10, 2010)

@Cool Buddy

Would vote for 5230 again 

Well its not at all dated look, just install myphone theme & you have the awesome look of iPhone


----------



## desiibond (Jun 10, 2010)

yes. in that case, just get 5230. and for looks, get spb shell for symbian.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the suggestion, I'll buy by the end of this month. How much is it selling for these days?


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 11, 2010)

i brought it for rs 7430 from hotspot.... no memory card included....


----------



## talwar (Jun 11, 2010)

Piano Touch
The touch screen works well when pressing the keys &  the sound does resemble a piano, however only one key at a time &  there is a slight between pressing keys. Something to play about with  & show your friends, pretty good....
*store.ovi.com/content/23903


----------



## Nuxer (Jun 11, 2010)

I bought Nokia 5230 for Rs.7500/- with 2GB memory card and data cable.


----------



## gigyaster (Jun 12, 2010)

Even I bought the same at 7500/- without memory card. The package comes bundled with data cable, but isn't the data cable too short..its ok but still.


----------



## raj_in (Jun 12, 2010)

*www.naaptol.com/price/60063-Nokia-5230.html
check this out
6488 lowest price.........  :O


----------



## desiibond (Jun 12, 2010)

raj_in said:


> *www.naaptol.com/price/60063-Nokia-5230.html
> check this out
> 6488 lowest price.........  :O



but when you open it :

Our Price	:	Rs.	6,488
Add	12.5% VAT Tax	:	Rs.	811
TOTAL	:	Rs.	7,299
Add	Shipping
:	Rs.	199
*YOU PAY	:	Rs.	7,498*


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 12, 2010)

So the price is more or less Rs. 7500 & depending on the shop I may get a memory card bundled. However, I wish to buy a 4GB memory card, so better if there is no bundle & lower price.


----------



## rahul.007 (Jun 13, 2010)

gigyaster said:


> Even I bought the same at 7500/- without memory card. The package comes bundled with data cable, but isn't the data cable too short..its ok but still.



yup.... the data cable is to short.... not even 6 inches.... KAMCHALAU....


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 13, 2010)

Nokia bundles this cable only with all phones these days, buy a USB extension cable along with the phone. This cable is good for carrying around and use with laptops


----------



## kelly (Jun 15, 2010)

I bought a Nokia 5235 and got an ovi music unlimited voucher. To  activate ovi music unlimited, you have to install ovi player first on  your PC, and then register on OVI. Then put enter in this code, and  you now have activated your ovi music unlimited account. From then on  you can download unlimited music from Ovi Music which has up-to 4  million songs.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 15, 2010)

@kelly, did you get a memory card bundled with it?


----------



## gigyaster (Jun 15, 2010)

Cool Buddy said:


> Nokia bundles this cable only with all phones these days, buy a USB extension cable along with the phone. This cable is good for carrying around and use with laptops


yeah got a extension...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2010)

If you don't want 3G or GPS, go for 5233.
Price: Rs. 6500 including tax.

BTW, here is the family:

1. 5800XM Navigation Edition
>wifi, 3g, gps, lifetime audio guidance

2. 5800XM
>wifi, 3g, gps

3. 5530XM
>wifi

4. 5235XM
> 3G, GPS, Unlimited Music (DRM and phone-only)

5. 5230XM
> 3G, GPS

6. 5233XM
> nil


----------



## raj_in (Jun 16, 2010)

MetalheadGautham said:


> If you don't want 3G or GPS, go for 5233.
> Price: Rs. 6500 including tax.
> 
> BTW, here is the family:
> ...



COOL JOB
only thing better would be if you could give prices besides them


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know all prices but 5800xm is 12.5k. Rest you will have to refer univercell.in. Can't look up since am on mobile.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 26, 2010)

I got 5230 for 7500


----------



## crapface (Aug 19, 2010)

Farm Frenzy Trial
Awesome game...I’m very much addicted to this  game...within 10 mints of playing the trial version i have downloaded  full version...trust me...nice game
Ovi Store: Farm Frenzy Trial


----------



## shivam007 (Oct 6, 2010)

can anyone update me with the latest prices of nokia 5230 5233 and 5250 ?? any chances of a price drop this diwali?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2010)

i heard recently 5230 dis discontinued. so grab any last pieces left.


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 6, 2010)

5233 - rs 6400
5230 - rs 7600
5235 - rs 8400
       Sorry no chance of price drop. as all the models are popular.


----------



## shivam007 (Oct 6, 2010)

@the_souvik thanks for those quick n very useful replies.  a couple of days i was watching some tech show on cnbc . they showed about nokia 5230 and mentioned its price to be Rs.6500 (and i clearly saw it said 5230 NOT 5233 )
anyways will then see nokia 5250


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 6, 2010)

That can't be possible yaar.A 2g phone with no gps(5233) and a 3g phone can't be same price.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 6, 2010)

the_souvik said:


> 5233 - rs 6400
> 5230 - rs 7600
> 5235 - rs 8400
> Sorry no chance of price drop. as all the models are popular.


 
Hi,
i am going to buy 5230 tomorrow for Rs 7000. included headphone, usb cable & 2gb card.

Any idea how to use it as a modem and DO the net surfing in PC?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 6, 2010)

shivam007 said:


> @the_souvik thanks for those quick n very useful replies.  a couple of days i was watching some tech show on cnbc . they showed about nokia 5230 and mentioned its price to be Rs.6500 (and i clearly saw it said 5230 NOT 5233 )
> anyways will then see nokia 5250



theres hell of Nokia 5800 derivatives. 

5228
5230
5232
5233
5235

now thing is 5230, 5232, 5235 comes with 3G. so price is above 7k. rest 2 are 2G & priced at 6.5k or below. also maybe they told the price without tax.


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 6, 2010)

^ I belive they always show prices without taxes as every state has different tax..and their show is nation wide.


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 7, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> Hi,
> i am going to buy 5230 tomorrow for Rs 7000. included headphone, usb cable & 2gb card.
> 
> Any idea how to use it as a modem and DO the net surfing in PC?


Hay The price is surely not 7k.Even it is discounted. Plz be sure you are buying new piece.Are You getin car holder with it?
use the modem like any other nokia phone.Don't know about 3g settings.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 7, 2010)

avichandana20000 said:


> Hi,
> i am going to buy 5230 tomorrow for Rs 7000. included headphone, usb cable & 2gb card.
> 
> Any idea how to use it as a modem and DO the net surfing in PC?



1. Get the service enabled by your network operator. Airtel call it Mobile Office and Vodafone call it Mobile Connect
2. Connect the phone to PC in Ovi connect mode.
3. Start Ovi application
4. Click on 'connect to internet' and after few seconds, you should be good to go.


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 7, 2010)

I think desibond is taking about pc suit. You have to give apn also and you are done.


----------



## shivam007 (Oct 7, 2010)

@avichandana20000 the price of RS.7000 is the mrp of nokia 5230 or you got it bargained??
all the best man...nice buy i must say
do post a review
desperately waiting


----------



## rahul.007 (Oct 7, 2010)

i brought my 5230 4 months back fr rs.7500 without sd card or car charger.... just the basic bundle.... 

@ avichandana20000 :- i have kinetic scrolling in my phones menus too but my friend recently got his 5230 which doesn't have it.... do see that while buying.... although it makes no defference but its good to have scrolling in the main menu too....


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 7, 2010)

the_souvik said:


> Hay The price is surely not 7k.Even it is discounted. Plz be sure you are buying new piece.Are You getin car holder with it?
> use the modem like any other nokia phone.Don't know about 3g settings.


 
I KNOW. But i got it at 7k. yes buddy i have bought a brand new piece with bill. There is a holder with round base. is that car holder? got SD CARD 2GB,one headphone,one charger,one usb cable.



desiibond said:


> 1. Get the service enabled by your network operator. Airtel call it Mobile Office and Vodafone call it Mobile Connect
> 2. Connect the phone to PC in Ovi connect mode.
> 3. Start Ovi application
> 4. Click on 'connect to internet' and after few seconds, you should be good to go.


 
thanks man.



shivam007 said:


> @avichandana20000 the price of RS.7000 is the mrp of nokia 5230 or you got it bargained??
> all the best man...nice buy i must say
> do post a review
> desperately waiting


 
The phone is good, sorry, really good, sorry again , awesome. yes bargained.



rahul.007 said:


> i brought my 5230 4 months back fr rs.7500 without sd card or car charger.... just the basic bundle....
> 
> @ avichandana20000 :- i have kinetic scrolling in my phones menus too but my friend recently got his 5230 which doesn't have it.... do see that while buying.... although it makes no defference but its good to have scrolling in the main menu too....


 
no kinetic scrolling.

THE TRUE STORY:
Yesterday my friend bought it but is not able to handle it because of the touch screen . So he sold it to me the very next day . He bought at 7.5k and resold at 7k. i have read the review before hand so i kinow what he looses and what i gain.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 8, 2010)

desiibond said:


> 1. Get the service enabled by your network operator. Airtel call it Mobile Office and Vodafone call it Mobile Connect
> 2. Connect the phone to PC in Ovi connect mode.
> 3. Start Ovi application
> 4. Click on 'connect to internet' and after few seconds, you should be good to go.



one confusion. heard Nokia 52** can't charge through USB. any way to fix it? through any firmware update? not own one but wish to know.



rahul.007 said:


> i have kinetic scrolling in my phones menus too but my friend recently got his 5230 which doesn't have it.... do see that while buying.... although it makes no defference but its good to have scrolling in the main menu too....



may require firmware update or software update.



avichandana20000 said:


> THE TRUE STORY:
> Yesterday my friend bought it but is not able to handle it because of the touch screen . So he sold it to me the very next day . He bought at 7.5k and resold at 7k. i have read the review before hand so i kinow what he looses and what i gain.



Story of the Month. congrats. why don't i have such friends


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> one confusion. heard Nokia 52** can't charge through USB. any way to fix it? through any firmware update? not own one but wish to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely a problem which can't be fixed.Connect charger while using as modem is the solution.

My firmware function is 21.0.*.* .does it have it.what is kinetic scrolling?

Man , You are lucky. wish he bought a iphone


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 8, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> one confusion. heard Nokia 52** can't charge through USB. any way to fix it? through any firmware update? not own one but wish to know.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutely a problem which can't be fixed.Connect charger while using as modem is the solution.

My firmware version is 21.0.*.* .does it have it.what is kinetic scrolling?

Man , You are lucky. wish he bought a iphone


----------



## shivam007 (Oct 9, 2010)

are the plastic covers (original) for 5235 available?
if yes for how much?
i intend to get a white one (original)


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 9, 2010)

shivam007 said:


> are the plastic covers (original) for 5235 available?
> if yes for how much?
> i intend to get a white one (original)



is it scratch guard that u r asking 4?

My dull friend has bought that too with Rs 200 from NOKIA PRIORITY. & i get it free.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Oct 9, 2010)

> Story of the Month. congrats. why don't i have such friends






> Man , You are lucky. wish he bought a iphone



A LITTLE EXPANSION:

out of 7k i have given him only 1k now. Rest will be given for the next 3 months.


----------



## rahul.007 (Oct 9, 2010)

> My firmware function is 21.0.*.* .does it have it.what is kinetic scrolling?



kinetic scrolling is the scrolling which you can do in your music player and other lists by your fingers.... 



> YouTube - Peek at Kinetic Scrolling on Nokia 5230



i have in my main menu and sub-menus too....

mine is 20.0.005


----------



## rahul.007 (Oct 9, 2010)

just now updated my 5230 to v21.0.004.... 

have still got kinetic scrolling in my menus..


----------



## shivam007 (Oct 10, 2010)

do the 5235 owners suggest a firmware upgrade?
or i may "lose" some "features" if i go for the upgrade
is the new fw hackable?
@avichandana20000 that is the best "emi scheme" i've heard of


----------



## rahul.007 (Oct 10, 2010)

You dont loose any features, rather new features are added after upgrade..


----------



## area51 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi,

I am thinking to buy Nokia 5230 this diwali from a shop in my neighborhood price abt 7500 Rs. Should i go for this price


----------



## the_souvik (Oct 27, 2010)

Absolutely


----------



## shivam007 (Nov 4, 2010)

am going for cfw photon for my nokia 5235


----------



## Gollum (Nov 4, 2010)

How do you install custom firmware on your phone?


----------

